# Trade Bowfishing for Tilapia trip for Flounder trip



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I have my new bowfishing rig almost done, and the Tilapia will start moving shallow in the next couple months. I have gone flounder gigging a couple times before, but never very successfully.

I would like to find somebody interested in trading a flounder gigging trip for a bowfishing trip sometime during the next couple months. When the Tilapia get going, it won't be uncommon to shoot 30-50 fish/day. I'll provide equipment.

I'd also be interested in trading for other fishing trips. I enjoy fly fishing, but have not had much success in the times I have made excursions to the coast. I would love to manage a sight casted red on a fly rod.

I am located in Spring, so anything around the Galevston area would work good for me.


----------

